# شرح قوي جدا جدا CADLearning for AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 ...



## iDz (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ..
.
.
شروحات قوية فالــــ AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012
.
.
رابط التحميل ..
.
http://www.mediafire.com/?26po8f47kolzx
.
.
سلاام


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## خليل الرحمن (19 أبريل 2012)

نفسي أحترف الأوتوكاد 2012


----------



## hosh123 (19 أبريل 2012)

خليل الرحمن قال:


> نفسي أحترف الأوتوكاد 2012


ادخل هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/318783-%E6%C7%E1%E1%E5-%C7%E1%DA%D9%ED%E3-%E5%CE%E1%ED%DF-%E3%CD%CA%D1%DD-%C3%E6%CA%E6%DF%C7%CF?highlight=


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (19 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع و جعله الله الله في ميزانك ان شاء الله


----------



## iDz (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي على مرورك الطيب


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## abedodeh (22 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك عاجزين عن الشكر لو سمحت باشمهندس كيف طريقة تشغيل الشرح حاليا نزلت رقم واحد C3D2012.z01 لكن لا اعرف الامتداد.z01 على اي برنامج يعمل ولا لازم انزلهم كاملات واذا نزلتهم كاملات شو اعمل بعدها ارجوا الرد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed zehiry (22 أبريل 2012)

abedodeh قال:


> بارك الله فيك عاجزين عن الشكر لو سمحت باشمهندس كيف طريقة تشغيل الشرح حاليا نزلت رقم واحد C3D2012.z01 لكن لا اعرف الامتداد.z01 على اي برنامج يعمل ولا لازم انزلهم كاملات واذا نزلتهم كاملات شو اعمل بعدها ارجوا الرد وبارك الله فيك



:81::81::81: نفس المشكلة


----------



## abedodeh (22 أبريل 2012)

ما في اي مشكلة نزل جميع الملفات بما فيها اخر واحد وضع جميع الملفات داخل فولدر واحد ثم من اخر ملف C3D2012.zip من right click ثم extract to C3D2012.zip عندها يتم فك الضغط عن جميع الملفات وينتج ملف جديد باسم C3D2012 بداخله ملفات البرنامج الجديد التعليمي اضغط على setup.exe ويتم التنصيب بعدها من start تدخل عليه كاي برنامج عادي المشكلة الصغيرة هي مشغل هذه الافلام يطلب تسجيل مبدئيا تجاهل التسجيل لغاية ما نجد كراك لهذا المشغل وبالتوفيق ببجميع


----------



## mohamed zehiry (22 أبريل 2012)

الشرح عربى ام انجليزى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hosh123 (22 أبريل 2012)

mohamed zehiry قال:


> الشرح عربى ام انجليزى ولك جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم 
الشرح فى هذة الدورة انجليزى


----------



## garary (22 أبريل 2012)

اخى هشام نحن فى انتظار وعدك بشرح مفصل لبرنامج السيفل.بارك االه فيك


----------



## hosh123 (22 أبريل 2012)

garary قال:


> اخى هشام نحن فى انتظار وعدك بشرح مفصل لبرنامج السيفل.بارك االه فيك



السلام عليكم أخى جرارى العزيز 
بإذن الله مع نهاية هذا الاسبوع سأرفع أول مجموعة من الدروس الخاصة بالسيفيل 2013


----------



## كبل (24 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مصطفى المساح (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك عاوز السريال بتاع البرنامج


----------



## faous (1 يونيو 2012)

ممكن دروس AutoCAD MEP من نفس الموقع ( *cadlearning* )
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## iDz (1 يونيو 2012)

*winrar*



abedodeh قال:


> بارك الله فيك عاجزين عن الشكر لو سمحت باشمهندس كيف طريقة تشغيل الشرح حاليا نزلت رقم واحد C3D2012.z01 لكن لا اعرف الامتداد.z01 على اي برنامج يعمل ولا لازم انزلهم كاملات واذا نزلتهم كاملات شو اعمل بعدها ارجوا الرد وبارك الله فيك


نزل جميع الملفات ثم فك الضغظ ببرنامج الونرار ..​


----------



## iDz (1 يونيو 2012)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> بارك الله فيك عاوز السريال بتاع البرنامج


هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/318108-%D9%87%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%AC-Civil-3D-2012-%D9%83%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%8B#ixzz1wZL5PHNs

Authorized CBT by entering the serial No.
serial No. IS-C4-00-00049-HN
OR ...another way to watch all those videos without authorization go to installation folder as shown bellow if you are using windows 7.
" C:\Program Files (x86)\CADLearning\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012\lessons​


----------



## لهون جاف (3 يونيو 2012)

لدي نسخة أصلية من هذا البرنامج حصلت عليها من بريطانيا وقد قمت بتحويل جميع الدروس ال 168 الى ملفات فلاش بسيطة وحاولت رفعها الى الموقع لكي تستفيدو منها ولكن الاخ hosh123 نصحني بتحميلها الى اليوتوب كون الدروس موجودة في هذا الموضع وها انا ارى الاخوة الاعضاء لديهم مشكلة فماذا تقولون


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووور اخى *


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (3 يونيو 2012)

ياريت تحولها على اليوتيوب وياحبذا لو على موقع فنجر برنت الخاص بالمهندس هشام (hos123)


----------



## salemdammona (4 يونيو 2012)

نريدها على اليوتيوب


----------



## engahmednagi (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن يبدو ان الملف C3D2012.z10 معطوب
و هذه هي الرسالة التي تظهر عند عمل extract لملف C3D2012.zip مع العلم ان تم تنزيل الملف أكثر من مره



C3D2012.z10


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## حسام الزهري (28 أبريل 2013)

الكورس هو شرح أتوكاد 2012 
بالإضافة إلى شرح Civil 3d


----------



## mustafa20099 (3 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noure407 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ملاحظة هامة جدا .هناك مشكل .ينقصكم ملف هو الكل في الكل وهو C3D2012.zip قبل C3D2012.z01 
هذا الملف يعمل على فتح جميع الملفات ال 17 الباقية كيف لم ينتبه له أي أحد . لن يتعرف نظام تشغيلك على هاته الملفات ولن تستطيع فك ضغط هذه الملفات إذا لم يكن الملف الذي ذكرته موجودا وهو C3D2012.zip 
هذا هو رابطه 
http://www.4shared.com/zip/syAAakfp/C3D2012.html
عند تنزيلك له يمكنك تثبيت برنامج winrar أو winzip ثم تعمل على تحديد جميع الملفات ال 17 زائد هذا الملف ثم تنقر بيمين الفأرة وتختار extraire أو extract أو استخراج.حسب لغة البرنامج الذي ثبته
لا تنسونا من دعائكم أخوكم نورالدين


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير على المجهود: أرجو الإفادة عن كيفية تشغيل هذه الملفات لأني جربت الطريقة المشروحة ولم تنفع لأن امتداد الملفات ليس .zip ولكن .z ويطلب برنامج لتشغيل هذه الملفات


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أخ noure407 الملف لا يعمل


----------



## كبل (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم​


----------

